# Heey



## vouge44 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hiya everyone, i'm a newbie around here however i would just like to introduce myself 
So my name is Melissa Hearn, i am from the east midlands in the UK, I currently work for a company called ActiDerm, not sure if any of you have heard of it before? It has a wide range of make-up, beauty products and a dieting range. I would love to know if any of you would be interested in finding out some more information in regards to the products or even if you wanted to work for the company yourself and gain many great opportunities.
The company is launching to the USA This year which i'm totally excited about so now even more people can now experience these great lines  
I shall stop blabbing there and i hope everyone had a good Christmas and a fab 2016  

Here is the link to my shop for anyone that is interested to have a nosey  
https://www.actiderm.co.uk/me/melissa-hearn


----------



## Jessica (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Specktra!!!! Looking forward to seeing your posts


----------

